# Mac OS Ventura



## gsilbers (Jun 6, 2022)

Apple Introduces macOS Ventura: First Look at New Features


Apple today announced the next version of macOS, called macOS Ventura, with several new features, including Stage Manager, Continuity Camera, new...




www.macrumors.com





Mostly for 2017 mac’s and up.


I’m sure more and more developers are looking at subscribing since it’s so many damn os versions (grrr emoticon here )


----------



## robgb (Jun 6, 2022)

gsilbers said:


> Apple Introduces macOS Ventura: First Look at New Features
> 
> 
> Apple today announced the next version of macOS, called macOS Ventura, with several new features, including Stage Manager, Continuity Camera, new...
> ...


Heh. My DAW machine is still on Mojave.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 6, 2022)

robgb said:


> Heh. My DAW machine is still on Mojave.


I just updated to Mojave.

Apple _really_ wants us to move faster on these updates


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 6, 2022)

+1 happily residing in the Mojave parking lot 👍


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 6, 2022)

I have one iMac on Mojave and another on Catalina. Trying to decide what the best move for the computer on Catalina is since I want to get the new versions of the Apple Pro Apps and they all require at least Big Sur. But do I just skip Big Sur and go to z Monterey? Or be a Guinea pig and go straight to Ventura? I’d best at least download Monterey I suppose.


----------



## robgb (Jun 6, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I have one iMac on Mojave and another on Catalina. Trying to decide what the best move for the computer on Catalina is since I want to get the new versions of the Apple Pro Apps and they all require at least Big Sur. But do I just skip Big Sur and go to z Monterey? Or be a Guinea pig and go straight to Ventura? I’d best at least download Monterey I suppose.


My laptop is Monterey. An M1 Air. I have to say it's so good and so fast I'm seriously considering making it my main DAW machine.


----------



## gyprock (Jun 6, 2022)

I’m on Cheetah, should I update?


----------



## method1 (Jun 6, 2022)

Sounds ace!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I have one iMac on Mojave and another on Catalina. Trying to decide what the best move for the computer on Catalina is since I want to get the new versions of the Apple Pro Apps and they all require at least Big Sur. But do I just skip Big Sur and go to z Monterey? Or be a Guinea pig and go straight to Ventura? I’d best at least download Monterey I suppose.


The biggest hurdrle from my experience was catalina. It was a big one for audio developers. After that i havent really notice a differnece between OSX. The 32 to 64 bit left me without a lot of deeply loved plugins. 

So much so that i have no idea why apple keeps pushing so many updates for such small stuff most dont care about. 

Now of course its the Apple silicon so thats still a bit murky mostly for those who have AS but intel based ones the plugins seem to work fine.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2022)

btw Next Mac OS will be Mac Bakersfield:


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2022)

Maybe ill have my mac mini be on auto updates and see how it goes.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm sitting on whatever the current MacOS is. (Panda? Nevada?)

I didn't see a "must have" feature in Ventura. That's a first me, even as an Apple cultist. So happy to sit this one out for a few months until all the bugs etc are found.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 7, 2022)

It's been hard to find a conclusive answer when searching, has anyone been able to confirm Ventura will still included Rosetta 2? (Imagine so, but it's Apple so you never know......)


----------



## ptram (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm also still on Mojave. How have you reached Ventura, already!

Paolo


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> It's been hard to find a conclusive answer when searching, has anyone been able to confirm Ventura will still included Rosetta 2? (Imagine so, but it's Apple so you never know......)



I think so









macOS Ventura includes support for Rosetta in ARM Linux VMs


With the advent of macOS 13 (Ventura), Apple is making its Rosetta software for the fast execution of Linux binaries inside ARM Linux virtual machines.




www.imore.com





But theres a lot in that artitle i didnt understand


----------



## ptram (Jun 7, 2022)

I see all my Macs will be cut out of the update. So, I will have to give up with Mac-only conferencing, the automatic placement of windows, a better way of sharing my photos on iCloud, and even smarter gaming! And I'm sure there will be new exclusive emojis that wouldn't make me appear so off!

Paolo


----------

